# Downgrade Operating System Help MacBook Pro



## GoLoGo (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello. I currently purchased a 15 inch MacBook Pro Model 1,1 with the Intel Chip. I have MacOS X 10.5.1 Leopard installed currently. The problem is my Digidesign Hardware Mbox 2 with ProTools 7 LE is not compatible with 10.5+, only with 10.4 Tiger version. So I wiped the system, but the 10.4.6 Install DVD will not work, the 10.4.8 Install DVD will not work. Which version of 10.4 Tiger will work on this MacBook Pro 15 Inch Model 1,1 Titanium. Thanks.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

10.4.8 came with myne..


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Check this thread from the Apple Discussions page. It appears to be a partial workaround the problem. (Post #5 in particular.)

You may need to downgrade to 10.4.10. What processor speed does your MBP have?


----------



## GoLoGo (Jan 13, 2005)

My CPU speed is 2.0Ghz as displayed by System Profiler off the 10.4.8 Install Disc I am using, it is not the original CD/DVD from this computer, but from my previous MacBook Black Version. Maybe I need to use another type of media? DVD format of the 10.4.8 Retail?

As for the Apple Discussions forums post above, I am currently installing 10.5 again to see if I can install the ProTools LE Digicore Driver and get it to work. Problem is, I do not want to use it in ProTools LE but in MOTU Digital Performer 5.13. So who knows, i'll give it another shot.

*I would still rather be able to install 10.4.8-10.4.9 on this MacBook Pro Model 1,1 2.0Ghz Speed 15' Titanium Color, as it is the "Officially Supported" Operating System by Digidesigns Mbox 2 Package.*


----------



## GoLoGo (Jan 13, 2005)

My exact laptop Model is as follows: MacBook Pro 15" 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo (MA464LL/A)
I read somewhere that there are not Retail Tiger Install Discs for Intel Based Machines. That In order for me to install Tiger, I will need to use 10.4 Restore/Factory Install Discs for Intel Based Machines. I am not sure where I can get that. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

In checking here, I see your MBP was a February-May 2006 issue.

Looking  here I see that the original OS X version for this laptop was 10.4.5.

That said, I would look to install Tiger (10.4), then upgrade via Software Updates.

eBay is a good place to look for the full retail version of Tiger. I would certainly look for a new, sealed copy from a reputable seller. Check this.

Hope that helps!


----------

